# Wow! This guy has some skills!



## w1lldabeast (Dec 7, 2012)

So I recently did a half day barista course that my girlfriend got me as a Christmas present.

It was with Winchester coffee roasters which is where I get my beans. The guy running the course (Chris) mentioned that his friend that he works with runs a latté art course from the same place, a small coffee kitchen set up in the back of a hairdressers on Winchester high street. Chris did mention that his friend might be going to the national barrister championship this year but I didn't realise it was the same guy that does the latte art. When I checked out the price of their latte art courses I found this video of him showing off...






Think this may have swayed my decision of whether or not to do the course...


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Brilliant. Looks soooooo easy doesn't it?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

His shot look a little fast and big volume for 2 x singles.

Lol, but seriously , great skills. Makes me want a commercial machine


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

why does it make you want a commercial machine?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Programable volumetrics, yes please.

Big shiny 2 group, yes please.

Huge jug of milk textured perfectly in no time, yes please


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Programable volumetrics, yes please.
> 
> Big shiny 2 group, yes please.
> 
> Huge jug of milk textured perfectly in no time, yes please


But it wouldn't be half the fun would it??

Or would it:act-up:


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Programable volumetrics, yes please.
> 
> Big shiny 2 group, yes please.
> 
> Huge jug of milk textured perfectly in no time, yes please


the first two i get... but with my standard steam tip, i can steam enough milk to fill a small bucket







not sure a commercial machine would improve on that much.

I would like volumetric though!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Commercial machine with 7-10 litres, oh yes it would make a huge difference, in speed anyway..compared to my tiny 1.5L.

On the San Remo TCS it was over in 3-4 seconds


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

ah i didnt realise the exobar had the smaller steam boiler. I used a LM GB5 recently, and found that it didnt seem any more powerful than the cherub on its standard tip. But then i have a 2.3 litre boiler. i think a HUGE commercial steam boiler makes a difference if you need to steam with two arms at the same time, and need quick recovery, but theres only so much steam that one wand can actually use


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I did a latte art course with Dhan yesterday at Winchester coffee. Learned a lot and think I'll soon be on the Friday free pour thread









Dhan is really quite good







his pours seem to happen in slow motion.


----------

